# Shetland Pony Black and White (Piebald) Mare STOLEN infoal



## My_chestnut_mare (21 January 2010)

Hi there i came across this on ebay and spoke to the people and said i would try and help them. This is all the info i have just now but they are going to get back to me with more info and possably a crime ref number.






Over the weekend of 31st. October to 1st. of November 2009 one of my infoal mares called Kismet went missing. 
She is a ten year old piebald but mainly black. 
I have Kismets son and daughter so would be able to obtain DNA samples, if she is found. 
She was taken from a field (a fence post was broken as there is no gate) next to the road on the Staffordshire/Cheshire border in Mow Cop, near Congleton, UK. 
We miss her very much and are very concerned for her welfare. 
Graham Hughes and Family
Romany Shetland Pony Stud
Please Do Not Bid 
Thank you to everyone for their kind words and help distributing posters and emailing Kismet's picture around the World. She is now on websites in Ireland, Belgium and Holland as well as being on Ebay in the whole of Europe. Hopefully someone will recognise her and she can be returned to us unharmed.
Sadly we have heard nothing since she was taken, the family have been devastated.
 Just to let the people who took her know, that we will continue to put Kismet's picture on the web and won't give up looking for her, however long it takes.


----------



## Cuffey (21 January 2010)

Kismet is on Stolen Horse Register

'Romany Kismet'
Crime Ref: 0709/351/334




Breed 	MINIATURE SHETLAND
Gender 	Mare
Description / Comments 	Sex: Mare
Height: 32"
Colour: Piebald
Brred: Mini Shetland

This mare is in foal. Back legs are white to hocks. White on rump running down into tail.
Colour 	Piebald
and White
Height 	32 HH
Age 	Unknown
Stolen from 	Mowcop, Stoke-On-Trent, Staffs.

Any info please call 0845 458 0000 Congleton police station. or Farmkey, info@farmkey.com or 0870 870 7107
Date of Theft 	31-10-2009


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (21 January 2010)

Fantastic cuffey thank you!!!!.

These poor people have got her on ebay in lots of different catagories. I feel so so sorry for them.


----------



## DebbieCG (21 January 2010)

She is also on A1 Shetland News.  

I hope the owners find her.


----------



## d4nny (21 January 2010)

Tell the owners to make a facebook page, they can contact www.horsepatrol.co.uk and forward their poster to every BHS approved riding scool and livery yard ( http://www.bhs.org.uk/Riding/Find_Where_To_Ride/Find_An_Approved_Centre/Find_a_Riding_Centre.aspx ) and contact every horsey organisation/feed store/person they can find. I done this and my two were home in a couple of weeks. I also contacted people in France and Ireland-good luck!


----------



## DebbieCG (22 January 2010)

As well as the very helpful advice above, please also advise the owners of Stolen Horse International, Inc. (www.netposse.com).  There is a post from netposse in this stolen section of the H&amp;H forum giving their details and also advising that you can:

Follow UK theft news with Stolen Horse International on Twitter 

www.twitter.com/netposse


----------



## DebbieCG (22 January 2010)

Another place to show details on is a Facebook page called 'STOLEN HORSES!!!':

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&amp;ref=search&amp;gid=26859429016


----------

